# 1st AKC agility title



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

We went to our first trial in months and Jerry Lee got his Novice Standard Preferred title. More importantly, he ran like he was having a really good time. We also got (barely) another Q towards a JWW title and both runs were 1st place. Here is our Standard run.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! :congratulations:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats! Nice job both dog and handler


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

:congratulations:

Congrats and great job!


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Jerry Lee Is amazing!! Congratulaions---I'm sure they'll be many more titles tobe won! 

I love his name...always reminds me of the movie!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Meeah's Mom I just love that movie, I have all 3 of them.



Meeah'sMom said:


> Jerry Lee Is amazing!! Congratulaions---I'm sure they'll be many more titles tobe won!
> 
> I love his name...always reminds me of the movie!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice job Belinda!!!! Saw the brag on fb today too and am happy to be able to see the run. 

I have kind of decided to side line Havoc. He has been having shoulder problems and I think it may be contributing to his dropped bars. Thisnk I am going to concentrate on the pup. Sure wish I could get into Kristin's classes but she is full.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !:thumbup:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Havoc. Jerry Lee has bad elbows and I'm grateful for every day that I can run with him. The Nadac trial is coming up. They have 3 (I think) non jumping classes. You might try him in those. To bad you couldn't get into Kristins class. She is a great teacher and I would love to have another GSD in class. 



Kayos and Havoc said:


> Nice job Belinda!!!! Saw the brag on fb today too and am happy to be able to see the run.
> 
> I have kind of decided to side line Havoc. He has been having shoulder problems and I think it may be contributing to his dropped bars. Thisnk I am going to concentrate on the pup. Sure wish I could get into Kristin's classes but she is full.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!! Awesome video too!


----------

